# Best recipe for DIY CO2 reactor



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Check out my take on DIY CO2 and let me know what you think. Many more videos coming out soon. Thanks for watching

Aquarium CO2 DIY With The Best Recipe!!! - YouTube


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a similar setup for my tank once. It should work fine.


----------

